# Networking >  interview questions

## prasanna168

plz tell me network admin question anyone of them

----------


## imsharmi

i need sample vb.net questions

----------


## prasanna168

1.Why doesn't VB support non-zero lower bounds for arrays
2.How do I determine the difference between two dates
3.Multicolumn Combobox
4.Can I run Visual Basic 6.0 and Visual Basic .NET on the same machine :Smile:

----------

